# Surf Rod Build



## Rockntroll

Just finished the Mud Hole Rod Building class last weekend and now consider myself an expert:laughing:. I realy enjoyed myself and the craft of building a rod and now have the itch to build another rod. For my first build on my own, I would like to build a surf rod for pompano fishing this fall and would like some advise from the local experts. Not looking to break the bank, but I am willing to invest in quality components.

What brand and length of rod blank do you all recommend?

I have never seen anybody using a casting reel surf fishing in this area, but I know they are popular on the east coast. So, would you go with a casting or spinning set-up? 

I've seen some blanks for sale down at Half Hitch in Destin, but does anyone else sell blanks and rod building equipment in this area so I don't have to pay the shipping charges?

Thanks
Greg


----------



## Chris V

You can't go wrong with some of the blanks Batson makes. This includes the Rainshadow and Forecast lines. I've built surf, fly, offshore, etc with them and have been very happy with the quality and their prices.


----------



## tom wicker

Chris V said:


> You can't go wrong with some of the blanks Batson makes. This includes the Rainshadow and Forecast lines. I've built surf, fly, offshore, etc with them and have been very happy with the quality and their prices.


I second what Chris says you just can't go wrong with a Batson :thumbsup: The choice of what type reel to use depends on you. and what your use to throwing. Welcome to the rod building world watch out it is habit forming


----------



## tom wicker

Chris V said:


> You can't go wrong with some of the blanks Batson makes. This includes the Rainshadow and Forecast lines. I've built surf, fly, offshore, etc with them and have been very happy with the quality and their prices.


I second what Chris says you just can't go wrong with a Batson :thumbsup: The choice of what type reel to use depends on you. and what your use to throwing. Welcome to the rod building world watch out it is habit forming


----------



## Rockntroll

tom wicker said:


> I second what Chris says you just can't go wrong with a Batson :thumbsup: The choice of what type reel to use depends on you. and what your use to throwing. Welcome to the rod building world watch out it is habit forming


Any recommendation on length? Would like to be able to cast past the first sandbar with a 2-4oz lead without having to get wet and wade around the cut on the sand bar and cast


----------



## Billcollector

Your casting distance will be determined by what kind of rig you will be casting. I can cast a single 3 oz weight over the second sand bar with my 9ft rod, but when you add bait distance is drastically decreased. I personally would go with something in the 10 1/2 ft to 11 ft range.


----------



## Pompano Joe

I'm a fan of Lamiglas blanks and they have a good selection of sizes in surf stuff. I've been down sizing everything and building super light. Haven't used them in a surf application, but really like Pac Bay's Minima eyes. Fuji has a new surf casting eye that looks good, too.

The only local (somewhat) full service rod shop I've run across is The Rod Room in Orange Beach. Really nice family business with a good, on-hand rod building inventory. Otherwise, its mail order.

If you go conventional, I've got a highly modified and narrowed Penn/Newell Squidder that I built per Alan Tani's instructions. I'd be happy to let you try it. I don't know where 4 oz. would get you, but it wouldn't be in this zip code. If you're looking for something new, Tica makes a reel called a Wasabi that I've heard great things about. Very reasonable. I'm thinking I'll have to have one just for the shock factor (pictured below). Dizzy Lizzy's has a couple on order.

If you go with a spinning set-up, be sure and check out the Penn Conquer Series. I've fished the 5000 and 7000 off the beach for a couple of seasons. Excellent drag system! I settled on the 5000s.

Hope this helps. PM me with a phone number if you want to talk rods sometime.


----------



## Neki

Rod Room carries Pac Bay XGSU 110m-2 and 110h-2 surf blanks and they are outstanding for the price. Exotic blank snobs on Surf Talk dont use them much, but elsewhere are highly recomended. Check em out


----------



## tom wicker

Rockntroll said:


> Any recommendation on length? Would like to be able to cast past the first sandbar with a 2-4oz lead without having to get wet and wade around the cut on the sand bar and cast


Rock I'm another believer on downsizing. There is no need for over kill here in the Gulf. I have a personal one I built for myself for just fishing outside the sandbar here in Gulf Shores, I can load 3-4oz and shoot it out between the bars It's only 8' so it is easy to travel with take a look at the RCLB80L or the 80M http://www.acidrod.com/BatsonSW_blanks.html I would think twice about taking on a large bull with it

I would be happy to show you mine if your ever over this way


----------



## Rockntroll

Since the weather is going to be crappy this weekend, maybe I'll do a road trip tomorrow over to the Rod Room. Since I won't be fishing, might as well see if I can score some componants to build a surf rod based on some of your recomendations. 

Thanks for the great info!
Greg


----------



## tom wicker

Rockntroll said:


> Since the weather is going to be crappy this weekend, maybe I'll do a road trip tomorrow over to the Rod Room. Since I won't be fishing, might as well see if I can score some componants to build a surf rod based on some of your recomendations.
> 
> Thanks for the great info!
> Greg


Kathy is only open Mom-Fri when you see them tell um Tom sent you


----------



## junkmansj

check out the Surf Rocket blanks at mudhole. Good Value (was told they are made by Lami)


----------

